# Tallokas, GA



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Thought I would get it started.. Good luck to all !!


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Any updates on the Derby or Q?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

4,6,10,12,14,17,19,21,29,31,32,34,35,37,44,47,48,49,52,53,60,63,64,66,70,71

26 dogs total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,3,7,15,18,19,21,23,25,26,30,32,38,41,44,46,48,52,53,56,57,63,64,65,68,75,78,79

28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,6,12,19,21,29,32,34,37,44,47,49,52,53,64,66,70,71

18 total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Brenda!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call back to 2nd Series are:

2,4,9,13,14,16,17,18,20,22,26,26,32,33
35,36,37,38,40,41,42,44,45,46,48 & 49

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

Derby results:
1st: 30 Bootie- Talley
2nd: 24 Roulette- Shields/McDowall
3rd: 25 Mason- Mitchell
4th: 9 Koda- Lamely
RJ: 18 Zeva- Boteze/Troy
JAMS: 1, 3, 5, 8, 15, 17, 19, 21, 22, 29, 33

Congrats to all,
Eric


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

3,7,15,18,23,25,30,46,78

9 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,6,29,32,37,49,52,70

8 total


----------



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

*Q?*

Qual callbacks to 4th?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Q did not finish the blinds today because the roads were getting bad. Will finish in morning.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call backs are:
2,9,16,22,26,32,33,36,37,38,42, & 46


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#52 Allie O/H Jane Sutter
2nd-#29 Mick O/H Judy Rasmuson
3rd-#70 Tyson O/H Alvin Hatcher
4th-#4 Maggie O/H Jessie Kent
RJ-#49 Ready O/H Connie Swanson
JAMS- 6,32,37

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results 

1st-#19 Snapper O/H Charlie Hays
2nd-#15 Reuben O/H Barbara Younglove
3rd-#30 Kanga O/H Lynn Troy
4th-#3 Lola H/Dave Smith O/Barry Nelson
RJ-#78 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla 

JAMS-23,25,26

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Jane and Allie and Lynn and Kanga!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

*Qual Results
*
Congratulation to the Qual Finishers


1st #36 Bosco/Jim Dorobek
2nd #32 Jazz/Marc Patton
3rd #38 Blitz/Steve Yozamp
4th #37 Bo/Jason Baker


RJ #2 Gus/Steve Roegiers


JAMS
#33 Hottie/Lynn Troy
#26 Fancy/Jason Baker
#17 Sniper/Jason Baker


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to the two new QAA teams - Bosco and Mr. Jim and Marc and Jazz!


----------



## Cedar Ridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats Big Daddy on the Win !!!!


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

Huge congrats to Jim & Bosco for the win. From what I've heard it was a tough q and a well deserved win.

Howard


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

*Congrats Jim*

Huge congrats to Jim & Bosco for the win. From what I've heard it was a tough q and a well deserved win.

Howard


----------



## Cedar Ridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats Barb And Ruben ... good job on the Open 2nd ... Wilson is proud of his Daddy !!


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats on the AM Win Jane!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

A little late, but Congratulations to #29 placement #2 in the AM, Topbrass Rolling Stone, "Mick" handled by his owner  , Judy Rasmuson 

Love to see "Ranger" pups doing so nicely..


----------

